# Austin, TX - May 6th ∙



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

An official "FULL POINTS" event on the WEGO WORLD TOUR...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR EVENT WE HAVE OURS THAT DAY ALSO IN FREDERICKSBURG. GLAD TO SEE.SOMEBODY ELSE DOING IT FOR FREE INSTEAD OF FOR THE $$$


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i will be there


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

will b there


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

cool!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

THE EMPIZZILE will be there..


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

will be @ ATX show :biggrin:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

In.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 23 2007, 07:22 AM~7061313
> *will be @ ATX show  :biggrin:
> *



it will a show down  your SS and my SS


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 30 2007, 05:11 PM~7130989
> *ttt
> *


X2


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 26 2007, 08:30 PM~7097181
> *it will a show down   your SS and my SS
> *


 hno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

these are the boots jon and tim are gonna wear for this show. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 1 2007, 04:33 PM~7149868
> *
> 
> these are the boots jon and tim are gonna wear for this show.  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know what's a funnier picture... Jon in them... or Tim in them!!! LMAO!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 1 2007, 11:50 PM~7154332
> *I don't know what's a funnier picture... Jon in them... or Tim in them!!! LMAO!
> *



MY VOTE GOES TO TIM!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 1 2007, 03:33 PM~7149868
> *
> 
> these are the boots jon and tim are gonna wear for this show.  :biggrin:
> *



the fucked up thing is one of my co workers actually wears these boots. i found this pic on his computer at work.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 2 2007, 09:56 AM~7156551
> *MY VOTE GOES TO TIM!
> *


x2................TU MADRE............ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Jan 18 2007, 05:13 PM~7024282
> *GOOD LUCK ON YOUR EVENT WE HAVE OURS THAT DAY ALSO IN FREDERICKSBURG. GLAD TO SEE.SOMEBODY ELSE DOING IT FOR FREE INSTEAD OF FOR THE $$$
> *


still planning on going to your show..........................................


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Funny thing is I think Ti might look aight... Then again...I already used to seeing Jon with some funky clothes...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

these are the ones tim is gonna wear.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 3 2007, 10:33 AM~7164275
> *these are the ones tim is gonna wear.
> 
> 
> *


LMFAO!!!! Those are some gangsta boots!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

EVERYONE WELCOME....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 10:58 PM~7195340
> *EVERYONE WELCOME....
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I like that Rabbit!! Last year he was C-Walking in his Royal Touch shirt!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*The WWT Board met and decided to make this show a FULL points event!!!*

And it will have covered areas in case of bad weather for the cars...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 1 2007, 07:38 AM~7146166
> *hno:
> *



it is on. i have my car in the shop right now. getting painted as i am typing.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:banghead: 
your steppin it up !!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

jet black what some.... wait you will see it


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 13 2007, 09:20 AM~7247316
> *jet black what some....  wait you will see it
> *


Hey Homie... Where are you getting it painted at? I've been looking for a good shop in the Austin area?
Thanks Bro
Big Mike


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 1 2007, 03:33 PM~7149868
> *
> 
> these are the boots jon and tim are gonna wear for this show.  :biggrin:
> *


GET BIG "A", A PAIR ALSO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Feb 13 2007, 05:52 PM~7251183
> *Hey Homie... Where are you getting it painted at? I've been looking for a good shop in the Austin area?
> Thanks Bro
> Big Mike
> *



whats up big dog. captial city Collusion is where it is at.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 13 2007, 09:35 PM~7253568
> *whats up big dog.  captial city Collusion is where it is at.
> *


Let me know when your ride gets out so i can check out your ride...
Thanks HOmie...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm kinda excited about the Austin show.... man last year it was kinda small but soooooo much fun!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 14 2007, 08:41 PM~7263643
> *I'm kinda excited about the Austin show.... man last year it was kinda small but soooooo much fun!
> *




you know you had fun with me.  you were my bodyguard all day


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 14 2007, 09:01 PM~7263805
> *you know you had fun with me.   you were my bodyguard all day
> *


I'm a good body guard huh :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 19 2007, 08:45 PM~7301790
> *I'm a good body guard huh  :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah. i felt so safe. thank god you were there. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 19 2007, 08:52 PM~7301887
> *hell yeah.  i felt so safe.  thank god you were there.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Awwwwww.... I feel special now :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 19 2007, 08:54 PM~7301903
> *Awwwwww.... I feel special now :biggrin:
> *



haha. dont dress to sexy at the show. you will make all the other women mad. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Dani, 

i think this is one of the best pictures i ever took of you


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's some pic's of my Impala. My homie Louie and his home boys help get Homie Styln running and put back together. Still missing a few parts. It's on it's way to the uphostery shop in Ft Worth..Notice the wheels :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 19 2007, 09:24 PM~7302303
> *Here's some pic's of my Impala. My homie Louie and his home boys help get Homie Styln running and put back together. Still missing a few parts. It's on it's way to the uphostery shop in Ft Worth..Notice the wheels :0
> 
> 
> ...


are you putting this car in the austin show?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

cars looking good john :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 19 2007, 09:24 PM~7302303
> *Here's some pic's of my Impala. My homie Louie and his home boys help get Homie Styln running and put back together. Still missing a few parts. It's on it's way to the uphostery shop in Ft Worth..Notice the wheels :0
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, for some reason yesterday I couldn't see them... very nice :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

hopefully all of my car club goes


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

uffin: man I cant wait for the Austin Cinco De Mayo show... any other shows around here we can hit up before then ? Yo Rick how did the paint job come out ?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 23 2007, 06:24 AM~7333760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
you going to put your car on display again like last year....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Depends on what we bring up there...if there is room in the trailer I will..if not, it will probably be the golf cart!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 23 2007, 06:48 PM~7338376
> *Depends on what we bring up there...if there is room in the trailer I will..if not, it will probably be the golf cart!
> *


...You need to let me have that thing so it'll be easier to show me bike... I could fit my display and my bike on there!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 23 2007, 07:09 PM~7338874
> *...You need to let me have that thing so it'll be easier to show me bike... I could fit my display and my bike on there!
> *


hopefully u bring your bike down ...i love them new murals ...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 22 2007, 07:28 AM~7324359
> *uffin:    man I cant wait for the Austin Cinco De Mayo show...  any other shows around here we can hit up before then ?  Yo Rick how did the paint job come out ?
> *



i will get it tomorrow. thanks god uffin:  :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone doing/going to the San Marcos show this weekend I think its this Saturday or something like that ? :dunno:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 27 2007, 06:59 AM~7361973
> *anyone doing/going to the San Marcos show this weekend I think its this Saturday or something like that ? :dunno:
> *


Where is going to be at??


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ill be there.....all i know its going to be inside a barn covered area....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 27 2007, 06:59 AM~7361973
> *anyone doing/going to the San Marcos show this weekend I think its this Saturday or something like that ? :dunno:
> *



i will be there


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Any pics of your ride yet??


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 23 2007, 10:50 PM~7339967
> *hopefully u bring your bike down ...i love them new murals ...
> *


I was actually thinking about bringing it to a couple of the WeGo shows this year... but it'd have a small display...since it'd be display only anyways....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 27 2007, 05:03 PM~7365791
> *I was actually thinking about bringing it to a couple of the WeGo shows this year... but it'd have a small display...since it'd be display only anyways....
> *



You do have a nice bike. i would like to take a few pictures of you and the bike


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Feb 27 2007, 10:26 AM~7362385
> *Where is going to be at??
> *



flyer says Hays county civic center but it didnt any info on move in times for cars to show up :dunno: found some info here at this website you can click on flyer there too.. http://eventful.com/events/E0-001-002912182-6 uffin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 28 2007, 08:34 AM~7371329
> *flyer says Hays county civic center but it didnt any info on move in times for cars to show up  :dunno:    found some info here at this website you can click on flyer there too..    http://eventful.com/events/E0-001-002912182-6    uffin:
> *



Thanks Homie...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Feb 28 2007, 08:19 PM~7376419
> *Thanks Homie...
> *



are we going to have ur car out there :uh:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 1 2007, 07:46 AM~7380275
> *are we going to have ur car out there :uh:
> *


Only if my Upholestry guy can finish the interior by then.... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Mar 1 2007, 11:35 AM~7381474
> *Only if my Upholestry guy can finish the interior by then.... :biggrin:
> *


get back from paint and we'll knock out a best interior... :0


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

The car show in San Marcos is going to be at the Hays County Civic Center on Saturday. I believe move-in is at 7:30am. I called to get some info on any bike categories and they said they might not have any to check later. Might just go to check out the cars. Hopefully it will be a nice day!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

just called the homie throwing the show and said he will have a lowrider bike class......just one class though


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Anyone know what the show details are for the San Antonio Show this Sunday?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my car will not be ready till tomorrow.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

well bthere /Knights Of Pleasure


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Heard only eight cars showed up at the San Marcos show. Not surprised, it is San Marcos.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Mar 12 2007, 11:19 AM~7461605
> *Heard only eight cars showed up at the San Marcos show. Not surprised, it is San Marcos.
> *



MORE LIKE 40 CARS.....


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Mar 12 2007, 12:19 PM~7461605
> *Heard only eight cars showed up at the San Marcos show. Not surprised, it is San Marcos.
> *


yea about 8 real lolos the rest were 20"or more


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

knights will be there!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i hope this show is big :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THIS SHOW WAS A GOOD ONE LAST YEAR. IT WAS A SMALLER SHOW BUT IT WAS FUN. CONSIDERING THE WEATHER WE HAD IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT.

THIS YEAR HOPE THE SEE MORE RIDES OUT THERE.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 13 2007, 03:15 PM~7470200
> *THIS SHOW WAS A GOOD ONE LAST YEAR.  IT WAS A SMALLER SHOW BUT IT WAS FUN.  CONSIDERING THE WEATHER WE HAD IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT.
> 
> THIS YEAR HOPE THE SEE MORE RIDES OUT THERE.
> *



YOU ARE SO RIGHT


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

word is lowriding in tx is down 5% more this year


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Mar 13 2007, 03:45 PM~7470351
> *word is lowriding in tx is down 5% more this year
> *



maybe so. kids these days want them rice burners. dont know why. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 13 2007, 03:47 PM~7470364
> *maybe so.  kids these days want them rice burners.  dont know why.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Dependability? Not trying to say anything about low lows but if you don't know about cars you could get stranded...

I know from experience.... But at least I learned a few things from having that crappy truck for 8 months... I know more about changing batteries and jumper cables than any girl my age! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 13 2007, 07:22 PM~7471760
> *Dependability? Not trying to say anything about low lows but if you don't know about cars you could get stranded...
> 
> I know from experience.... But at least I learned a few things from having that crappy truck for 8 months... I know more about changing batteries and jumper cables than any girl my age!  :biggrin:
> *



yes you are right.. but sometimes they just want to fit into the crowd. you are right you do know alot more than some females your age.  that is why you are so cooool.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 13 2007, 07:29 PM~7471819
> *yes you are right..  but sometimes they just want to fit into the crowd.  you are right you do know alot more than some females your age.  that is why you are so cooool..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



pick ur jaw up off the floor...


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 13 2007, 07:22 PM~7471760
> *Dependability? Not trying to say anything about low lows but if you don't know about cars you could get stranded...
> 
> I know from experience.... But at least I learned a few things from having that crappy truck for 8 months... I know more about changing batteries and jumper cables than any girl my age!  :biggrin:
> *


I'd say trend followers.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Mar 14 2007, 02:44 PM~7477570
> *I'd say trend followers.
> *


i agree n not all of them r that dependabel


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

$200 car
$5000 rims
no heart :machinegun:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 15 2007, 06:52 AM~7482464
> *$200 car
> $5000 rims
> no heart :machinegun:
> *


your right


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 13 2007, 07:29 PM~7471819
> *yes you are right..  but sometimes they just want to fit into the crowd.  you are right you do know alot more than some females your age.  that is why you are so cooool..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL! Is that why I'm also your body guard? Do you need me to be your bodyguard for the show?? :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 15 2007, 07:51 PM~7486740
> *LOL! Is that why I'm also your body guard? Do you need me to be your bodyguard for the show??  :cheesy:
> *



Please i dont want all these ladies trying to bum rush me. . i need you to fight them off. are you down?? :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 15 2007, 08:42 PM~7487077
> *Please i dont want all these ladies trying to bum rush me.  .  i need you to fight them off. are you down?? :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You know it! I'm more gangsta than Lil Kim!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 15 2007, 09:56 PM~7487784
> *You know it! I'm more gangsta than Lil Kim!
> *


right right. i have the picture to prove it. are you ready for more pictures?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala will be at the Wego Tour Cinco De Mayo show in Austin  .
My car has been out of comission for over a year and half and this will be the first show. This is not a show car just my ol'junker street car..  I will also have my 51 panlel truck there as well.. :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 15 2007, 10:02 PM~7487844
> *right right.  i have the picture to prove it.  are you ready for more pictures?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:I forgot about that!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 19 2007, 09:49 AM~7505949
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:I forgot about that!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ... dani will you be selling videos? all the pictures i take of you i will send them to you. like i did last time


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 19 2007, 10:51 AM~7506332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...  dani will you be selling videos? all the pictures i take of you i will send them to you. like i did last time
> *


I will probably be attending the show as a spectator, no selling, no working, no stress...but we'll see what happens


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 19 2007, 06:59 PM~7509287
> *I will probably be attending the show as a spectator, no selling, no working, no stress...but we'll see what happens
> *


Is it that bad?/ well i am ready to see you again


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 19 2007, 09:07 PM~7510458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2

"your mom has toxic cooch" WTF??!!!?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 19 2007, 07:01 PM~7509315
> *Is it that bad?/  well i am ready to see you again
> *


HECK YES!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 20 2007, 07:15 PM~7517164
> *HECK YES!!
> *



dont wear nothing to sexy  i dont want to have to fight every one off with a stick :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 20 2007, 07:46 PM~7517447
> *dont wear nothing to sexy   i dont want to have to fight every one off with a stick :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Hey Hey Hey, Are you forgetting who the real body guard is?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

u know DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE. cant wait for the show.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 20 2007, 08:20 PM~7517734
> *Hey Hey Hey, Are you forgetting who the real body guard is?
> *



sorry forgot. damn will you protect me


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^^^


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. BIKES AND CARS


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 24 2007, 11:08 AM~7542720
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. BIKES AND CARS
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW WE ARE ALREADY GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW. WHERE ARE THE REG FORMS JON OR CAN WE DO IT ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW. LET ME KNOW I HAVE MEMBERS READY TO REGISTER.


----------



## AceOfDAces (Feb 19, 2007)

Im Taking my Lac reppin' Denton County and the Rest of da BOULEVARD ACES
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AceOfDAces_@Mar 26 2007, 11:01 AM~7553648
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice lac i like the color.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 19 2007, 07:59 PM~7509287
> *I will probably be attending the show as a spectator, no selling, no working, no stress...but we'll see what happens
> *


So does that mean you'll be paying too! :biggrin: jk Why don't u bring your bike down to show off?


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

yea i am ready to take a little trip to austin, and see you all shows up.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT FOR LMPEVENTS.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 26 2007, 02:36 PM~7554723
> *So does that mean you'll be paying too! :biggrin: jk Why don't u bring your bike down to show off?
> *


No, doesn't the flyer say free to public??? Either way, I'll get in.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 27 2007, 07:13 PM~7564763
> *No, doesn't the flyer say free to public??? Either way, I'll get in.
> *


i am ready to take pictures


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:dunno: when can we start to register ?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here is a link to the pre-registration form...Austin Pre-Registration Form
Or you can pay an extra dollar or two and do it on-line through PayPal:
Austin On-Line Pre-Registration

If as many people come as have been saying, the covered area will fill up pretty quickly! It sounds like Austin is going to be an amazing show!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

sure do hope so


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 29 2007, 06:47 AM~7575492
> *Here is a link to the pre-registration form...Austin Pre-Registration Form
> Or you can pay an extra dollar or two and do it on-line through PayPal:
> Austin On-Line Pre-Registration
> ...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

will there be different classes for the model cars or is just one general class?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

depends on turnout...it takes three entries to guarantee a class.


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

hi jon, looking forward to austin. to see how the turnout on the cars and to see who makes the first out of town show :biggrin: :biggrin: talk to later


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Mar 29 2007, 10:38 PM~7582045
> *hi jon, looking forward to austin. to see how the turnout on the cars and to see who makes the first out of town show :biggrin:  :biggrin: talk to later
> *



I'll be at the fist out of town show fo sho. AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN. :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If anyone knows of people interested in a booth at the show, let me know. *We are selling a few booths to help increase the cash awards at the show! *
For vendors, there will be over 25,000 Hispanic men, women and children at this show. (also, we do give a commission to people who help us sell booths. 

The only catch is, they must be smaller businesses who have not had a booth at the event before.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

john
give me a call when you get a chance ill be here till 3 pm .

joe


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

well sal i quess it me and dallas lowriders, maybe a few others not sure. 

i still down to roll


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt.......


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We just got word that Prophecy Car Club will be a sponsor of the hop, thus making the hop prices

SINGLE PUMP - $300 (up from $250)
DOUBLE PUMP - $300 (up from $250)


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 31 2007, 06:23 AM~7589537
> *We just got word that Prophecy Car Club will be a sponsor of the hop, thus making the hop prices
> 
> SINGLE PUMP - $300 (up from $250)
> ...



yes sir it's been approved all i need now is an addy.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what are the rules for the hop?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The 2 classes are "no holds barred"....no rules. Those will be the only 2 classes we have, we will not change or add classes.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 31 2007, 05:50 PM~7591609
> *The 2 classes are "no holds barred"....no rules.  Those will be the only 2 classes we have, we will not change or add classes.
> *




rule #1 there are no rules 
rule # 2 same as rule #1
 
i like the rules


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

one more month a way!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 2 2007, 06:05 PM~7604566
> *one more month a way!
> *


Will you be bringing the bike in your avi?!? :cheesy:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

Brown Impressions Lowrider Car Club will be in attendance!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

were coming with these two


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND THIS ONE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND THIS ONE 



AND THIS ONE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

LAST ONES BUT MANY MORE TO COME


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice rides.


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

im there


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:nicoderm: Man I can't wait this show is gonna be a good one...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: hell ya


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 5 2007, 05:30 AM~7622587
> *:nicoderm:    Man I can't wait this show is gonna be a good one...
> *



x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 2 2007, 07:37 PM~7604725
> *Will you be bringing the bike in your avi?!?  :cheesy:
> *


it won't be ready for that show. But It will be at The Los Mag Show :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

is there gonna be a truck class,or is it just lows?


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

never mind,i checked out the website


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 5 2007, 06:30 AM~7622587
> *:nicoderm:    Man I can't wait this show is gonna be a good one...
> *



yes it is going to be a good one


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

x2


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Is anyone in Austin going to The Mayor for a Day Ball? It's on May 5th. I'm going.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 6 2007, 10:35 PM~7634843
> *Is anyone in Austin going to The Mayor for a Day Ball?  It's on May 5th.  I'm going.
> *


that's the first i've heard of it. i might check it out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 6 2007, 09:35 PM~7634843
> *Is anyone in Austin going to The Mayor for a Day Ball?  It's on May 5th.  I'm going.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:dunno: Day Ball ? dunno N E Thing bout it..


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Anyone has the link to print out the registration forms for this show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 9 2007, 07:24 AM~7648516
> *Anyone has the link to print out the registration forms for this show?
> *


www.LMPevents.NET


----------



## HLC.COM (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

The event I'm invited to is for Senator Mario Gallegos. It's at the Double Tree Hotel. It's a semi formal event with sit down dinner. Don't know anymore details than that. I thought maybe the guys from Austin knew more about it. Any way that's where I'll be May 5th.


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Apr 9 2007, 09:20 PM~7654298
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Some great looking cars coming!

BTW, IDK anything about the Ball.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY GUYS DON'T FORGET TO GO TO THE WEGOWEB.ORG TO LOOK UP THE STANDINGS AFTER THE 1ST SHOW. YOU CAN SEE WHERE YOU ARE.

THERE ARE STANDINGS FOR ALL THE CLASSES, REMEMBER ALL THE SHOWS YOU CAN MAKE COUNT SO THE MORE SHOWS THE MORE POINTS.

I THINK RIGHT NOW DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAS A SMALL LEAD OVER GHETTO DREAMS....ALOT CAN CHANGE BY MISSING A SHOW.....

GO OVER TO WWW.WEGOWEB.ORG AND SEE FOR YOUSELF. YOU MIGHT BE CLOSER THAN YOU THOUGHT!

THERE ARE NO POINT TOTALS YET, BUT YOU CAN SEE YOUR RANK......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

CHECK OUT THE CLUB STANDINGS:


RANK	NAME	POINTS
1st	Dallas Lowriders	51 
2nd	Ghetto Dreams	44 
3rd	Estilo 27 
4th	D-Town Bombs 27 
5th	Boulevard Aces 25 
6th	Outkast 22 
7th	Rollerz Only 16 
8th	Individuals 16 
9th	Presidentez	16 
10th	Garland Players 16 


WHAT CLUBS WILL COME OUT AND SHOW STRONG IN AUSTIN?

WEBSITE STATES CLUB WINNER WILL GET $2500........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 11 2007, 01:57 PM~7667473
> *CHECK OUT THE CLUB STANDINGS:
> RANK	NAME	POINTS
> 1st	Dallas Lowriders	51
> ...


KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C. :biggrin: AUSTIN TEXAS!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 6 2007, 09:35 PM~7634843
> *Is anyone in Austin going to The Mayor for a Day Ball?  It's on May 5th.  I'm going.
> *


Your weird... :uh:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn it, its getting to be crunch time


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

My eyes must be decievine me! I had to go all the way to page 2 for this topic!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 13 2007, 06:50 PM~7686122
> *My eyes must be decievine me! I had to go all the way to page 2 for this topic!
> *


 :roflmao: let me help you put it back on the map...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I can't what to see Ms Dani :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 13 2007, 09:08 PM~7686952
> *I can't what to see Ms Dani :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL!
Hopefully that truck with the fajitas will be back this year :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

WE WILL BE OUT THERE SHOWING SUPPORT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 13 2007, 07:32 PM~7686325
> *:roflmao: let me help you put it back on the map...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 07:48 PM~7670437
> *KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C. :biggrin:  AUSTIN TEXAS!
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 13 2007, 06:50 PM~7686122
> *My eyes must be decievine me! I had to go all the way to page 2 for this topic!
> *


*What is this world coming to?!?!?!*

Now it was on the 3rd?!?!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

T T T


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 16 2007, 08:14 PM~7706880
> *What is this world coming to?!?!?!
> 
> Now it was on the 3rd?!?!
> *


Homie Styln 69 Impala will be there :0   We'll be L :0 :0 k'n for you Ms Dani..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Dani,

i am ready to take more pictures


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

T T T for Ms. Dani... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 18 2007, 01:31 PM~7720233
> *T T T for Ms. Dani... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

While everyone is "ttt'ing for Dani", now would be a good time to mention, she will be selling custom, autographed picture plaques at the show of her by your car, bike, etc. PM Dani for price and details...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

just to let you guys know i will be a Truucha video distributor here in Texas.im right down the road from Austin so if you need a good video to watch hit me up also i will be selling Rollin videos . as soon as i get my shipment in i will let you guys know something .
t
t
t
for the cinco show .


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 18 2007, 09:46 PM~7724281
> *While everyone is "ttt'ing for Dani", now would be a good time to mention, she will be selling custom, autographed picture plaques at the show of her by your car, bike, etc.  PM Dani for price and details...
> *



She should hook it up for her LiL homies.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

any vendors comming 
hydros and wire wheels


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

None signed up yet...if you want a booth, let me know!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow I barely saw the TTT's... I feel so loved :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 31 2007, 06:23 AM~7589537
> *We just got word that Prophecy Car Club will be a sponsor of the hop, thus making the hop prices
> 
> SINGLE PUMP - $300 (up from $250)
> ...



let me know if you got the $$$ haven't heard anything more on it .


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Let me check with accounting (aka...the wife!)

As for other events at the show, there will be:
Texas Parks & Wildlife Petting Zone
Kids Zone with McDonald's Stage
2 stages of live music
Luche Libre Wrestling (and midget wrestling I think!)
and other events...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 20 2007, 07:11 AM~7733991
> *Let me check with accounting (aka...the wife!)
> 
> As for other events at the show, there will be:
> ...





it's all good .
is there going to be a pedal car catagory?
i have just aquired a original fire chief car down to the dirt on it .lol!!!the dirt won't compete but the car will if a class is available.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It takes 3 entries to guarantee a class...but there should be a special interest or pedal car class


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

sounds good to me also have a tricycle that i found today maybe i'll enter it in the special intrest cat.it's a very old german tricycle maybe in the 30s-early 40's .


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 20 2007, 06:11 AM~7733991
> *Let me check with accounting (aka...the wife!)
> 
> As for other events at the show, there will be:
> ...


Midget wrestling? Ummmmm... sounds like something that should be in off topic... :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I heard Ms. Dani wanted to oil wrestle, but it's a family event...hahahaha!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 22 2007, 05:18 PM~7748514
> *I heard Ms. Dani wanted to oil wrestle, but it's a family event...hahahaha!!!
> *


I'm sure I can pull some strings and make an exception for her...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 21 2007, 12:19 AM~7740678
> *sounds good to me also have a tricycle that i found today maybe i'll enter it in the special intrest cat.it's a very old german tricycle  maybe in the 30s-early 40's .
> *



I"m not going to be able to make it, but my brother in law will be taking my grandson's pedal that I've been working on.... That's three sounds like a class to me :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 22 2007, 10:00 PM~7750214
> *I"m not going to be able to make it, but my brother in law will be taking my grandson's pedal that I've been working on.... That's three sounds like a class to me :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: ive seen pics of that pedal it looks klean .
mine's all original but it's a plan i'll be there win/lose/ or draw.along with the tricycle going to get it sand blasted 2morrow so it may be naked lol!!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 22 2007, 11:04 PM~7751387
> *:biggrin: ive seen pics of that pedal it looks klean .
> mine's all original but it's a plan i'll be there win/lose/ or draw.along with the tricycle going to get it sand blasted 2morrow so it may be naked lol!!
> *


Cool, that's what it's about, just to show it, plus this is for my grandson, want to show it a couple of times before I give it to him for his 2nd birthday in June, after that he can play/ride it all he wants, but my daughter said they're still gonna want to show it....


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

will be bringing this out on the 6th .also along with it a 1928 torpedo nose tricycle unfinished .just picked it up this past weekend .


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 23 2007, 10:57 PM~7759487
> *will be bringing this out on the 6th .also along with it a 1928 torpedo nose tricycle unfinished .just picked it up this  past weekend .
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 19 2007, 11:56 AM~7728186
> *any vendors comming
> hydros and wire wheels
> *


I would really like to see a wheel vendor come to the show! We can give them a good hookup...and *anyone that refers me a booth, I will give you 10% of their purchase price*...so send some more vendors my way!

With the event being promoted on 2 radio stations, the expected attendance is over 35,000.

The car turnout should be good as well, we have even received pre-registrations from Rollin Malo and others!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

How much is the entry fee for a pedal car? ? ?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 24 2007, 10:03 AM~7761414
> *How much is the entry fee for a pedal car? ? ?
> *


 x-2 ?? will register the day of the show just need a price so i can break into my piggy bank lol!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

can't wait to go i wish i had my ready but it won't be.....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 24 2007, 09:48 AM~7761702
> *can't wait to go i wish i had my ready but it won't be.....
> *


At least you'll be there, I'm going to be out of town, so my brother n law will be taking the pedal car, hopefully my daughter will be able to take my grandson so he can get a sneek peek at his birthday present.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 24 2007, 10:00 AM~7761769
> *At least you'll be there, I'm going to be out of town, so my brother n law will be taking the pedal car, hopefully my daughter will be able to take my grandson so he can get a sneek peek at his birthday present.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i thought you were going to go?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 24 2007, 11:14 AM~7762219
> *
> i thought you were going to go?
> *



I had planned too, but have to go to Pecos, Texas to take a baptismal class, that's were Amy's family is from. We're baptising her brother's baby and thats like the only weekend we'll have free to take the class.. Man sucks cause this looks like it's going to be a good show. :angry:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

take the class here and see if the church and transfer it to there


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 24 2007, 12:49 PM~7762796
> *take the class here and see if the church and transfer it to there
> *


Already looked into that, would have to take 5 classes, during the week, can't attend cause I work at night. At the church over there only have to take 1 class on a saturday... believe me I tried finding another way :biggrin: ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Jon - Ms Dani. I'm working hard to try and get Homie Styln 69 Impala ready for this show. I'm about 2 weeks behind, actually about a 1 year behind but that's another story..

Finally a new windshield. My windshield was broken during the first rebuild. So it has been awhile since my car had one. So today I had a new windshield installed. Need some touch up work in the engine compartment. I have all chrome hard lines that still need to be installed. Need to put glove box back on and put the air / heating ducking back in. Install new stereo system.. Got a oil leak somewhere that needs to be fixed. Have to have the trailing arms repainted and the frame cleaned and re-pinned striped. Gotta to put new tires  on the car also cause the 2 back ones were burned in the fire.. So give me a couple of more weeks for Homie Styln to be road worthy...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

They keep moving my thread..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329562

Back from interior shop.. North Side Upholstery..Jesse 817-625-6751. Off Henderson St about 2 miles north of 28th..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

FIRME TIEMPO IN THE HOUSE MAY 6TH  :nicoderm:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Bump


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

bump bump bump


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 26 2007, 07:41 AM~7776812
> *bump bump bump
> *


x2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my car broke down again. i dont know if i will be able to put my car into the show


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up homie what is your car doing/not doing ? I hope you get it to the show man.. If you have some issues you don't know bout your car hit me up I might know or know someone who might know bout your car...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Bump


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone know some Easy Directions to get there from 290 coming from Houston.... Is it 290 Exit Decker right on Decker go straight and it's on your right?????? 

I'm actually pretty sure that's wrong.... well..can someone hit me up cuz I don't know what to tell my friend...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Due to circumstances beyond my control :0 , I will not be able to bring out my 69 Impala at this show. I will be there with my Panel Truck..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 27 2007, 04:06 PM~7787699
> *Anyone know some Easy Directions to get there from 290 coming from Houston.... Is it 290 Exit Decker right on Decker go straight and it's on your right??????
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure that's wrong.... well..can someone hit me up cuz I don't know what to tell my friend...
> *



exit decker left and go straight the expo will be on the left............i guess you had your right and left mixed up.....see ya there


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 27 2007, 06:06 PM~7787699
> *Anyone know some Easy Directions to get there from 290 coming from Houston.... Is it 290 Exit Decker right on Decker go straight and it's on your right??????
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure that's wrong.... well..can someone hit me up cuz I don't know what to tell my friend...
> *


 Take 290 east, right past the town of Manor, take a left at Decker Lane (which is southbound)...the Travis County Expo Center will be on your left...you can't miss it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 26 2007, 06:30 PM~7097181
> *it will a show down   your SS and my SS
> *


thats alot of ass to be throughing out there......................... :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i hopefully will be bringing my truck


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 28 2007, 03:25 PM~7792632
> *i hopefully will be bringing my truck
> *


Do you know if anyone else is bringing their cars?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Apr 28 2007, 05:30 PM~7792660
> *Do you know if anyone else is bringing their cars?
> *


i think so, mario is probably taking the baby lac and who knows what else. we'll talk about it tomorrow at the meeting. 3pm @ brac.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 28 2007, 04:25 PM~7792632
> *i hopefully will be bringing my truck
> *


 :0


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

we will see all yall down there in austin


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey you guys, I would really like to get rid of another booth or two. We can do a super deal if you know someone interested. PM me for the hookup


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Apr 28 2007, 06:24 PM~7793309
> *we will see all yall down there in austin
> *


One more week to show time!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 28 2007, 09:50 PM~7794417
> *Hey you guys, I would really like to get rid of another booth or two.  We can do a super deal if you know someone interested.  PM me for the hookup
> *


Hey is that one airbrush booth coming again, I wanna get somehing airbrushed but there something happened where they had to leave early in Dallas


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 29 2007, 02:15 PM~7797317
> *Hey is that one airbrush booth coming again, I wanna get somehing airbrushed but there something happened where they had to leave early in Dallas
> *


Whoops my bad...I meant to post that under my name...sorry....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my car is broke down


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 29 2007, 02:17 PM~7797328
> *my car is broke down
> *


Tow is to the show :thumbsup:!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 29 2007, 02:19 PM~7797346
> *Tow is to the show :thumbsup:!
> *



i mean i can drive it. but i dont want to break down in the middle of no where.. i was looking forward to taking some pictures with you with it but i think i will wait till LRM and Los mag shows


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WE CAN PULL IT :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

CHINCHILLA CAN CARRY IT WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT............
.......................HE IS KING CHILLA.............................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My grandson will be there! ! !


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo Rick hurry get your car up in there You know money is no issue .. :biggrin: 
fix it on Saturday roll in on Sunday  :twak: see ya at the show..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Dani,

remember this


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2007, 11:44 AM~7802967
> *Dani,
> 
> remember this
> ...


get ur ass off da computer n fix ur car


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 04:09 PM~7805399
> *get ur ass off da computer n fix ur car
> *


I agree with that. I can't believe you would miss Ms. Dani. Aren't you her body guard?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 30 2007, 07:22 PM~7806359
> *I agree with that.  I can't believe you would miss Ms. Dani.  Aren't you her body guard?
> *



NO she is mine. i feel real safe with her .. yes i am..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2007, 07:29 PM~7806428
> *NO she is mine.  i feel real safe with her ..  yes i am..
> *


I'm a kick ass body guard!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 30 2007, 07:59 PM~7806752
> *I'm a kick ass body guard!
> *



i know.. you will save me


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 05:09 PM~7805399
> *get ur ass off da computer n fix ur car
> *


So this is Ms Dani


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 29 2007, 03:17 PM~7797328
> *my car is broke down
> *


come on rick i'm pushin mine there lol :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 08:20 PM~7806957
> *come on rick i'm pushin mine there lol :biggrin:
> *


Now that's a true lowrider!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 30 2007, 08:38 PM~7807126
> *Now that's a true lowrider!
> *



true rider is when you ride to the wheels fall off. trust me i have been there already.. 

Ms dani,

are you going to bring your bike..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 30 2007, 09:38 PM~7807126
> *Now that's a true lowrider!
> *


you already know! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2007, 10:09 PM~7807410
> *true rider is when you ride to the wheels fall off.  trust me i have been there already..
> 
> Ms dani,
> ...


x2


----------



## laidURwife (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+Apr 29 2007, 02:17 PM~7797328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 
damn do any of your clubs cars work
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laidURwife_@May 1 2007, 08:15 AM~7809525
> *:uh:
> damn do any of your clubs cars work
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea it just seems that ricks car is always havein problems it's a 96 :uh: 
Mine is just the trinny goin out. i can drive just no revise :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## laidURwife (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 1 2007, 07:42 AM~7809597
> *yea it just seems that ricks car is always havein problems it's a 96 :uh:
> Mine is just the trinny goin out. i can drive just no revise :uh:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

We, as far as me bringing my bike... She is currently undergoing some major issues brought on by my behalf.... I need to call in the Bike pro.... 
Tia Let... where are ya?


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

we will see you all comes from dallas to go to the showin auxtin


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laidURwife_@May 1 2007, 07:15 AM~7809525
> *:uh:
> damn do any of your clubs cars work
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yes we have over 10 cars in our club. 2 are down right now..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 1 2007, 07:28 PM~7814184
> *We, as far as me bringing my bike... She is currently undergoing some major issues brought on by my behalf.... I need to call in the Bike pro....
> Tia Let... where are ya?
> *


well i am ready to see it.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC 10+ cars..


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 2 2007, 12:40 PM~7819427
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC 10+ cars..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

can't wait this show should be a badss 1  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Sucks I'm going to miss it....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 2 2007, 12:23 PM~7819754
> *Sucks I'm going to miss it....
> *


There's another car show on the WEGO tour on June 3rd at the Reliant Center.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 1 2007, 06:28 PM~7814184
> *We, as far as me bringing my bike... She is currently undergoing some major issues brought on by my behalf.... I need to call in the Bike pro....
> Tia Let... where are ya?
> *



YES MAY I HELP U


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 2 2007, 07:30 PM~7822401
> *YES MAY I HELP U
> *


I desperately need your help.... I believe I mentioned my situation a few weeks ago.... The situation still remains the same.... I need ya... I'll even watch Baby G in exchange...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 2 2007, 05:26 PM~7821345
> *There's another car show on the WEGO tour on June 3rd at the Reliant Center.
> *


wish i could make it.but i'll be at the casino.. breakin the bank.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

who's performing? :dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 2 2007, 08:07 PM~7822774
> *who's performing? :dunno:
> *


Ummmm... Mpalla and X to da Zavier from Hustle born... that's about all I know and i'm not even 100 percent sure on that...

Shows what I care about most.... I can tell you most of the car clubs before the performers....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

A bunch of "regional Mexican" bands...and on the hop stage (hip-hop music), there are a bunch of performers headlined by Caddy Kartel, Juan Gotti, and others!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 07:02 PM~7822717
> *wish i could make it.but i'll be at the casino..  breakin the bank.
> *


Oh good, can I borrow some money.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

here you go dani


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

hoping to have my pedal finished by them if not oh well imma still be there


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 10:55 PM~7823789
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*To help the victims of the tornado in Piedras Negras Coahuila, MX, the following items will be collected at the show:

· Large Tarps 

· Toiletries (soap, rubbing alcohol, shampoo etc.)

· Cleaning and disinfecting products (Clorox, pine-sol, etc)

· Canned foods (non-perishable items)

· Bottled Water

Let's help out and bring some donations!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 2 2007, 10:49 PM~7823744
> *A bunch of "regional Mexican" bands...and on the hop stage (hip-hop music), there are a bunch of performers headlined by Caddy Kartel, Juan Gotti, and others!
> *


 :uh: never heard of em.. yup, casino it is!  



> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7823762
> *Oh good, can I borrow some money.
> *


sure


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Weather for Austin area for the rest of the week until Mon..
I'm going to watch the weather..

Today (Thurs) 
Partly Cloudy  
High: 84°
Low: 69°

Fri  
AM Clouds
High: 91°
Low: 71° 

Sat :0 
Mostly Cloudy
High: 86°
Low: 73°

PM Sun :angry: 
Mostly Cloudy 
Isolated T-storms
High: 82°
Low: 72°

Mon :angry: 
Isolated T-storms
High: 85°
Low: 69°


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Sunday...Mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 80s. 

Sunday Night...Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows 66 to 72. Highs in the mid 80s. 



it should be all good :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 3 2007, 09:50 AM~7826467
> *Sunday...Mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 80s.
> 
> Sunday Night...Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows 66 to 72. Highs in the mid 80s.
> ...


We gotta bring our cars back up to Dallas Sun nite. The storm last nite wasn't supposed to be as bad as it got. Something to think about if your traveling up I35. No place to hide in certain spots along I35 if it start hailing..


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't think the weather will be too bad. I didn't see anything about hail...but if you have a chop top, make sure you have a cover!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 3 2007, 12:09 PM~7826913
> *I don't think the weather will be too bad.  I didn't see anything about hail...but if you have a chop top, make sure you have a cover!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

It's suppose to be nice in ATX on Sunday until about Tuesday then more freakin rain. Let's just hope it dries up before the show, with all the rain we had the mud is going to be a problem. :angry:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 06:53 AM~7825755
> *:uh:      never heard of em..  yup, casino it is!
> sure
> *


You know what? I don't care about what people say about you, I love you.


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 3 2007, 07:24 AM~7825638
> *To help the victims of the tornado in Piedras Negras Coahuila, MX, the following items will be collected at the show:
> 
> ·      Large Tarps
> ...


I didn't even hear about it.... where have I been?!?!?!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Apparently you don't watch the news, or read the newspaper, or use the computer for anything but layitlow and myspace (hahaha!!!). 

Anyways, the weather report is looking much, much, much better....it's going to be a great show!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Will you have breakfast for your employees?


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 4 2007, 04:16 PM~7836363
> *Will you have breakfast for your employees?
> *


HOW ABOUT 4 YOUR FAVORITE TIA....


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

well i will see all of yall in austin leaving dallas around 1 or 2am


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

IT'S ALMOST SHOWTIME :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 3 2007, 05:28 PM~7828861
> *You know what?  I don't care about what people say about you, I love you.
> *



i know


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 4 2007, 05:16 PM~7836363
> *Will you have breakfast for your employees?
> *


X2


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess this means no breakfast. No problem, I'll take me some slim fast. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. count me out now. 4 sure.. after being drunk during fight.. i had lil run-in with a curb that had it in for me.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good Show peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 6 2007, 07:47 PM~7846255
> *Good Show peeps
> *


 :thumbsup:HOPE EVERY1 GOT HOME OK(OUT OF TOWNERS)


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

pics


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, you got home fast. Great pics.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 6 2007, 10:01 PM~7847559
> *Wow, you got home fast.  Great pics.
> *



i have lots more. but ms dani has to look them over b4 i post them up.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Good pictures!

I just wanted to thank everyone again for a wonderful show!

I also wanted to say congrats to Jorge Lopez (with the 87 Monte Carlo from Intokablez in Dallas), he won the 80's Mild class and for some reason I called a different number (my mistake!!!)

Also, let me clarify most entries at this event...as per the flyer, cars and trucks counted as 1 while bikes and models counted as 1/2. There were a couple of clubs that had a similar number of total entries (or even more), but that was with their bikes and models. When you added up the points, Rollerz Only won most entries....congrats!!!

Thanks again, and we will see you again on September 16th!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

It was a Great turnout, can't wait for Sept 16th!! ! 

My grandson got first place for his pedal car...


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: Great Show looking forward for September 16th and hopefully next year on the WEGO Tour....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 7 2007, 08:50 AM~7849142
> *It was a Great turnout, can't wait for Sept 16th!! !
> 
> My grandson got first place for his pedal car...
> ...



congrats my sobrinitas wasn't ready so i didnt take hers out there.
next-time for sure.


heres some pics of the show 
enjoy


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

have some more will post those up later all in all it was a good show .
and for the hoppers . that came out i have also 2 videos ill post them up also later on .i dont know who won what i didnt stay around for the awards.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks for the Pictures, I was able to just make the end of the show after driving 5 hours from Pecos texas and forgot my camera at home....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 7 2007, 01:56 PM~7851440
> *congrats my sobrinitas wasn't ready so i didnt take hers out there.
> next-time for sure.
> heres some pics of the show
> ...


Okay, I know someone received second place, but didn't see another pedal car, too I got there late, everyone was already putting up..

Cool, hope to see it next time, hopefully we'll have a better display...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

congrats to d town bombs and jorge lopes, intokables and richard from phaylanx . on the win in austin. close call richard. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2007, 03:08 PM~7852344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm his body guard!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 7 2007, 05:22 PM~7852864
> *I'm his body guard!
> *


I meant to post that on my name


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Mis dani,

i had fun taking pictures of you

it was a little to hot


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2007, 05:25 PM~7852882
> *Mis dani,
> 
> i had fun taking pictures of you
> ...


Yeah...too hot, once I realized how much more breezy it was outside, I didn't wanna go back inside


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 7 2007, 06:28 PM~7852898
> *Yeah...too hot, once I realized how much more breezy it was outside, I didn't wanna go back inside
> *


That's why we stayed be the open doors. Cool Breezes :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

It felt like i was just there yesterday.... Looks like a good turnout.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

good food, good music, badass lolows, and fine chicas everywhere= GOOD SHOW


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 7 2007, 03:13 PM~7851546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 7 2007, 05:15 PM~7853180
> *It felt like i was just there yesterday.... Looks like a good turnout.
> *


We thought of you during the face painting.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks like it was great turnout, too bad i missed it :banghead:


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: Any more pics of these two, anyone know where there from?


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Where's that red 63 drop top from? Fav of the bunch.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

red 63 drop top from Killeen TX, reppin for Firme Tiempo.. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

it was pretty good show :thumbsup:.....can't wait till sept. 16th :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Bad ass bike! Good work Let!








....I'm a comic geek, I had to take this pic...








Reppin our crew's


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 7 2007, 10:01 PM~7854692
> *We thought of you during the face painting.
> *


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@May 8 2007, 12:06 PM~7859030
> *:thumbsup: Any more pics of these two, anyone know where there from?
> 
> 
> ...


_The gray bomb belongs to Jaime from D-Town Bombs in Dallas Tx._


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Jon sorry we didn't have as big a turn out as we had planned. I will be in H-Town on the 3rd. Homie Styln should be ready. Miss Dani sorry I missed you, see you in H-Town..


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 7 2007, 05:25 AM~7848912
> *Good pictures!
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone again for a wonderful show!
> ...


ARE YOU SURE JOHN?.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@May 10 2007, 08:59 PM~7879325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Miss Dani, after seeing these pic's I;m really sorry I missed the show. Look'n hot as usual... :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been sick with what seems bo strep throat or something since May 4! I'm still sick!!!.... and all little over medicated... I think I'm going to stop going to my doctor... she sucks.... she made me even more sick.. :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 11 2007, 04:42 PM~7884788
> *I've been sick with what seems bo strep throat or something since May 4! I'm still sick!!!.... and all little over medicated... I think I'm going to stop going to my doctor... she sucks.... she made me even more sick.. :angry:
> *



i hope you feel better


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 11 2007, 05:42 PM~7884788
> *I've been sick with what seems bo strep throat or something since May 4! I'm still sick!!!.... and all little over medicated... I think I'm going to stop going to my doctor... she sucks.... she made me even more sick.. :angry:
> *


hope u get better


----------



## rollinmallo (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@May 8 2007, 07:27 PM~7862471
> *The gray bomb belongs to Jaime from D-Town Bombs in Dallas Tx.
> *


The pink one belongs to me RO Fort Worth


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 11 2007, 03:42 PM~7884788
> *I've been sick with what seems bo strep throat or something since May 4! I'm still sick!!!.... and all little over medicated... I think I'm going to stop going to my doctor... she sucks.... she made me even more sick.. :angry:
> *


As sick as you were Sunday morning your pics look pretty good. Your eyes look kind of sad. My poor baby.


----------

